
A neural network to auto-complete your thoughts - amai
https://transformer.huggingface.co/
======
deadmik3
I typed:

this is a story all about how my life got flipped

then tab-completed the rest: over in a natural way and how i was born with two
opposites, a father and a mother. i am just a child. You can also make use of
the web -based API to create your own sentences, and it has many features such
as multi-document syncing, automatic tagging, and automatic deletion .

gave up when it turned back into an ad

~~~
twic
> [It was the best of times; it was the worst of times.] It was a good time to
> be an American and it was a bad time. My brother, I thought, was the worst.
> He was the kind of person who would go to work and he wouldn't come home.

Kind of Hemingwayesque? Or:

> [One of the most common types of advice we give at Y Combinator is to do
> things that don't scale.] We tell people to do things on a smaller scale.
> This is often the hardest to do, but it is absolutely crucial to get right.
> If you don't do this, you 're missing out on the real benefits of scale and
> you'll lose out on opportunities. One of the things we've been doing to help
> people with this is to give them a very simple challenge, which is to make
> something that can scale to a very large scale, like Facebook's site.

pg, consider yourself replaced!

~~~
gwern
You know, you could write a decent essay with that as a prompt. Suppose you
did sketch out a CRUD social network site which can auto-scale on AWS. Would
anyone want to use it? Of course not. All those people at Facebook are doing
_something_ , adding value some way. Think about all the things they are doing
which your auto-scaling prototype completely omits. (...And so on from there
covering all the stuff like network effects and spam-filtering and cost-
engineering and language support and per-country customizations which do not
scale but make Facebook what it is.)

~~~
twic
A CRUD social network site which can auto-scale on AWS or on your own server
in no time. Get the code here and you can test it for yourself and see what
happens. This is just the first prototype. I don't know how long it will last
and how many times it will be updated, but for now I am happy with what it has
turned out.

------
kerkeslager
I am starting to notice a correlation between useless hype technologies and
flashy, distracting CSS like that hover effect on the info boxes.

~~~
zrobotics
Excessive emojii use is also becoming a bit of a warning sign for me as well.
That, and calculators aren't even typically that useful for calculus. They're
fine for solving once you've finished with the calculus, but some knowledge of
at least the mechanics & how to setup to find the desired solution is normally
necessary.

The analogy might work for one of those grammar checkers, where you feed it
raw input and it automagically generates the desired output. And even better,
normally one has to run a sanity check on calculated results as well, which is
equivalent to proofreading the results from a grammar checker.

~~~
uoaei
All the emoji tell me are "this product is as immature as the copy used to
promote it". Never have I seen a functional, scalable product advertised with
emoji in the headers of the intro page.

------
i_am_nomad
Is that a good analogy, though? Generally speaking, doing calculus doesn’t
involve calculators at all. Maybe they’re trying to tell us that the product
is useless.

~~~
taneq
That’s how I read it, too. “This is to writing what a bicycle is to surfing.”

~~~
Bicy
“This is to writing what a bicycle is to surfing.” This is a question I have
tried to answer for years: What is a bicycle to swim in?

A simple example is the swimming pool. When a person stands on the side of the
pool, he or she can move forward, backward, or back, but only if he or she is
able to reach the surface. In this case, I would like to see what a swimming
pool looks like if that person was able to swim . As a cyclist, we don't have
to use the whole pool. This is just one example of an example of a swimming
pool in a way that was not possible before.

------
SolaceQuantum
_" The sky was blue. I looked in the direction from where the door was. It was
a door in a big white box. The door came open and there was a man in a black
dress. He was naked. We looked at each other in confusion. There was no one in
the room but the man in the black dress."_

Well. That's a nice way to end my workday. Goodnight everybody!

------
fortran77
The Rust Programming Language (RNN) was designed in the early 1990s, which
means that it has two distinct parts. First, a single sentence structure
(LSTM) of a language model. Then the Borrow Checker (BIC) has been implemented
using a pair of LSTMs, the LSTMs being a function, and the BIC function is a
set of function rules, called word classes. There's no Garbage Collector in
BIC, and a separate set of rules is provided to check the borrow checker and
the borrow checker respectively.

The second part of the BIC is a dependency parsing tree, which consists of a
set of dependency nodes and a set of dependency rules. The tree consists of
two parts : a sequence of word classes which specifies the set of LSTM rules,
and a set of grammar rules.

------
PeterStuer
Model XLNet. Seed: Some David Ogelvy marketing quote

[The consumer isn’t a moron; she is your wife. You insult her intelligence if
you assume that a mere slogan and a few vapid adjectives will persuade her to
buy anything.]

So you do. You make her feel like she is in control. You make her feel as if
she knows everything she needs. You make her feel like she is the master. You
make her feel like you can bring everything she wants.

And yet she is still in doubt about her own power and the ability to make
herself the owner of what she needs. Because, she is your wife. And that means
that she is in your power to make herself the owner of whatever she wants. You
cannot make her feel like she is in control of what she wants, because she is
not a moron, she is your wife. She is your slave. She is your master . And she
is the only one to see that she is in control of what she wants. And
therefore, she has nothing to prove to you : she has nothing to claim. She has
nothing to tell you.

She has nothing to be ashamed of. She has nothing to blame you for. She has
nothing to complain about. She has nothing to tell you, except that she can
only see you through your eyes. And that is exactly why she is the only one to
see that you are not in control.

You are not in control of what you want. She is in control of what you want .

------
opdahl
I tried an example which started with some Lord of the Rings style writing. I
think it did pretty well, and I feel it actually did complete some of my
thoughts, especially the gold part.

Screenshot of my text, bolded text is the autocomplete:
[https://i.imgur.com/bh6thXK.png](https://i.imgur.com/bh6thXK.png)

Edit: I tried another text from a random blog on Medium. It actually came up
with a somewhat plausible new product, based on the company it had gotten as
input. Pretty amazing.

Generated text: " _The answer , according to Zhao , lies with technology
companies. Zing Front recently unveiled the Z ingB uddy software , which
automatically tracks a startup 's work hours by analyzing data from all the
sites that the company uses. Zing B u ddy works off of data gathered from Zing
Front apps on the Apple and Android ecosystems , with its platform able to
predict work time at the start of each day._"

Screenshot: [https://i.imgur.com/MMIfaa1.png](https://i.imgur.com/MMIfaa1.png)

------
triplee
Is this... a joke? Performance art?

Not snarking. I'm honestly more confused reading this than I was before.

~~~
onemoresoop
Auto-generated gibberish

~~~
smacktoward
They should train it on the Enron emails. Then they could sell it as an
Outlook plugin that auto-generates emails full of incomprehensible management-
speak!

"You'll be a thought leader in no time."

~~~
foobiekr
there is probably, legitimately, a market for this

~~~
triplee
There is. For yearly performance reviews.

~~~
foobiekr
When I worked for a big company in 2005-2009 I did, in fact, use a markov
gibberish generator to fill in my yearly self-assessment.

------
phonebucket
I'm a bit underwhelmed:

Input: My dog is the happiest one to see me when I get home. But sometimes my
daughter lets a small grin peep through.

Continuation: When I was a teenager I was very excited to go to college. I had
a lot of fun. I did a great internship. I went on a nice, happy, happy trip.
But one thing that really got me excited was to do my first year in a new
school . I thought, Wow, I could get a real education.

It seems entirely unrelated to the input. Maybe it's because I write in a way
that is atypical for the training set?

Anyone else finding similar?

------
EzequielBirman
I'd love to see this in action as a part of interactive fictions, MOO/MUSHes
and roguelikes.

------
phonebucket
I like the the calculator-calculus analogy: calculators might not have an
understanding of calculus, but they provide pretty good approximations for
many derivatives and integrals.

------
scarejunba
Amusing, I wrote myself a barely coherent story:
[https://i.imgur.com/rkbntEE.png](https://i.imgur.com/rkbntEE.png)

You can use it like someone's is playing mad libs with what you're writing.
All the suggestions I received were fairly short in comparison with
TalkToTransformer.com with the largest being 3 words or so. Did everyone else
just keep hitting accept on every option?

------
nl
This works best if you start with some kind erotic fiction.

 _The body glistened in the sun, muscles [using autocomplete from here...]
bulged with each heartbeat. His breathing became ragged and his body was
beginning to shake. I felt myself becoming drawn into his touch, feeling his
strong grip on my arm and the strong grasp on my body in his. I reached out
and wrapped a hand around his cXXX_ [and now I'll start censoring...]

------
floki999
Starting out with the first few lines of a Clutch song (Book of Bad
Decisions)..

«One rode into the east

Another to the west

In a fit of desperation

In the dark I sought redress » —> of my anger

But I hid from the people

The rest in their turn hid

They told tales of violence that had never occurred before

The rest fled into the open sea

And their survivors never told me

The tale of the woman whom I had once known was the ghost,

She came crying, she saw the sun rising...

Not bad, but I’ll stick to the original lyrics

[https://youtu.be/mIkkdtoKTA0](https://youtu.be/mIkkdtoKTA0)

------
AlexDragusin
I think this gives more natural results
[http://textsynth.org/](http://textsynth.org/)

~~~
Wowfunhappy
It looks like they're both using gp2, so shouldn't the results be the same?

~~~
enjoyyourlife
Maybe they trained them on different data sets

------
IMAYousaf
Raymond Chandler is one of my favorite authors. His mastery of the art of
writing is second to none in my opinion. I started with one of the most
memorable lines from his works and the end result, with 3 added then's for
clarity, was hilariously demonic:

Given:

It was a blonde. A blonde to make a bishop kick a hole in a stained-glass
window.

Auto Generated:

He had a white shirt, a dark one. He [then] had a black tie and a pair of
black sandals. He was [then] naked and he looked like an elephant. He was
[then] dressed as the priestess. He carried a black cross. The priestess held
a knife in his hand and he crawled backward down the stairs, his head held
high. He crawled backward in a deep, cold sweat. The priestess did not utter a
word.

------
chx
If I want to read computer generated gibberish and laugh I will read King
James Programming:

> Posts generated by a Markov chain trained on the King James Bible, Structure
> and Interpretation of Computer Programs, and some of Eric S. Raymond's
> writings Run by Michael Walker (barrucadu).

Alas it stopped spitting nonsense three years ago but it's still brilliant.
[https://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com](https://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com)

Example:

> ‘mode lines’ — program status summaries carried on a highlighted screen
> line, often near the bottom or at the mouth of the LORD

~~~
Defenestresque
Having trouble writing my comment, but a couple more:

>34:7 What man is there that knoweth not how to go about doing arithmetic on
polynomials.

>It is good practice to have your program poke around at runtime and see if it
can be used to give a light to the Gentiles

>145:17 The LORD is good, a strong hold in the wall of the city had twelve
foundations, and in them the names of ASCII characters, including hex, octal,
and binary values

>15:4 And I will send serpents, cockatrices, among you, which hunteth and
catcheth any beast or fowl that may be latent in our type system

------
calculuscrayon
The answer is crayons.

You can use crayons/calculators in some situations, but pens/computers usually
do a much better job. Secondly crayons/calculators just help you with the
mechanics rather than the meaning.

------
asab
Autocompletion of “Hello”:

Hello ! All your information has been taken from our Web site and we regret
your error. Our site has not been verified with any authority for authenticity
or availability. Please consider it to be your own opinion and our staff
cannot endorse it. We will update the information we receive. If you are
experiencing the following symptoms or morbid obesity , we apologize for this
information and will update the information you receive.

------
jeffshek
Sort of another spin on this I've been tinkering on, but haven't felt quite
ready for a full launch yet ... I'm still trying to converge the research
models, but this has been a bit difficult.

[https://writeup.ai](https://writeup.ai) \- It has multiple different models
in here to select from (including fictions like Harry Potter, Game of Thrones
and things like legal documents).

------
asab
Hello <world emoji>

Autocompleted with

<unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk><unk>

------
adameast1978
I think it is a useless analogy too but many of the programmers I work with
although very good don't know much about Calculus.

------
gnulinux
Very underwhelming, but it's good to see some people are seriously working on
this problem. It's a fun little tool.

------
PeterStuer
Put in some generic marketing waffle. I wasn't surprised at all that the model
(GPT-2) was pretty decent at filling whole paragraphs with even more generic
marketing waffle.

It would be interesting to compare it to a model specifically trained on a
long copy advertising corpus for spouting generic business rah-ha power
marketing.

------
tyingq
Cleared the text field, typed "Autism ", asked for autocomplete, and got 2
sentences in French.

------
drusepth
This is awesome and all, but I really want to know what they used for that 3D
effect when hovering over the landing page cards (choosing what model to use).
I've never seen a 3D effect that looked that good while remaining so smooth.

~~~
Retr0spectrum
If you're going to replicate the effect, please for the love of god do not
apply it to anything that the user has to read or otherwise interact with.

Trying to click on a button, that moves as my mouse moves towards it, is an
unpleasant experience.

Trying to select text that moves around the screen as my cursor drags over it,
is a nightmare.

As for how it's done, it's just a CSS3 perspective transform, presumably
updated via some JS running on each frame tick.

------
aarong11
Prompt: When I went to the toilet, I found out that Suggestion: my wife was
getting hard while I was inside the toilet and she was crying.

------
conjectures
First one I tried with GPT2

In: This is a thing I hope to Jesus

Out: I am a whore\n\nI am an

------
r34
I wondered about sylogisms, so I started with:

All men are mortal.

Socrates is a man.

Therefore, Socrates is

... and it came up with two answers: "mortal" & "a man". Good job.

------
AnimalMuppet
But if a neural network auto-completes my thoughts, then they aren't _my_
thoughts any longer.

~~~
krick
If it's a government/media/society approved neural network, then yes they are.
Welcome to the new world.

------
mcbuilder
xlnet output seemed pretty much I would expect from reader the paper and
Transformer-XL examples. I am sad that that it didn't seem to take in
bidirectional context clues, because this a nice differentiation between it
and other auto regressive models like GPT-2.

------
gobayesgo
I'm really to curious to see what this would give after training the models on
Github.

~~~
vfinn
You mean something like this (code autocompletion with deep learning)?

[https://tabnine.com/blog/deep](https://tabnine.com/blog/deep)

------
pratio
Someone will soon start on how many text editors and writing apps we already
have. From webpage > This web app, built by the Hugging Face team, is the
official demo of the pytorch-transformers repository's text generation
capabilities.

This is a demo for NLP

------
musicale
Perhaps SCIgen should write a paper about it.

------
mmmatriarchy
the problem with syntactic rules is that syntactic rules can be interpreted as
rules before anybody has a chance to use them, or can even think about them!
so maybe if my mom calls me cat, or the weather forecast is coming up and the
people on live television could only watch the weather forecast for ten
minutes or less without shouting about my exposed nipples, then everybody
would be mad.

------
arthurcolle
EDIT: Removed for security.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Be cautious posting snippets generated from redacted text (assuming you didn't
literally type "[big bank, redacted]" into the box).

If the generator is deterministic from input text (which many are,
intentionally), someone could determine the redacted values by plugging in
various well-known companies and seeing which ones generate the same text.

------
aarong11
Holy fuck, I think this program wants to take over the world:

Prompt: As a computer programmer, I often find that people lack the
understanding of how computers work

Result (I kept pressing tab):

As a computer programmer, I often find that people lack the understanding of
how computers work. It's not that they're not aware of it – it's that
computers don't necessarily understand our everyday tasks or

give a damn. Most of us have come across something that was more difficult
(say typing out an email), even though it actually wasn't complicated .

But what makes computers harder than you think is that we

make assumptions based on the past (which is not entirely incorrect ). When
someone

first used one in their lives , they might get the first clue that it was
complicated. The only reason it was complicated was because the machine
couldn't recognize the task. But what if somebody told you they thought the
same about Facebook : is it possible a smart machine could think of us like a
machine and just work for us ? Yes . We've just set the tone and we won. It
should actually surprise absolutely nobody when the computers finally make you
obsolete. The first computer that really is more of an intelligent entity – in
an important task. That's called the Singularity for short . As long as we
believe that human intelligence does increase with our education or
experiences , we shouldn't have any concern that the new system will make us
obsolete. I'm actually glad these words came from Stephen Hawking , because
the machine revolution has created real hope – hope for people to live forever
instead of just our short lifespan . So yes , these machines are going to do
away with jobs , we will simply become the machine . No matter what happens
after 2020 ( well, it already happened some times before ). In a new
technology era when computer power improves at a phenomenal exponential pace
it makes perfect sense that humans are also becoming obsolete! So what will
you do – become a cyborg , turn into a machine , join our team or start to
live like some of the humans before your time ? The choices are just limitless
! And you really will have enough resources to be able to make a smart
decision! It 's true that I know it seems impossible today or even tomorrow.
But in the coming 10 years you simply can't afford NOT TO change , we know we
will face challenges – from environmental issues, for example ! and to protect
our personal liberties ( it ' s time to give us a human quality law that
allows for individual self determination without being forced or dictated!
It'll make everyone much safer :D ). Even those that wish to stick with the "
status quo " will still need us and if we continue at our present trajectory
they simply have nothing they can offer ! And since they already did us more
harm then good – it will just get more dire ! They are already doing exactly
that with every piece of technology and software available on any PC / L aptop
/ Lphone . Their only excuse of not releasing this is – " "I didn't think we
were ready to embrace such huge change…" I think we all know exactly where
this is all heading and that means you can expect things to continue getting
even worse. We already see this in recent history that has brought many wars
to a standstill : – from WW2 -1990 when NATO went along with this nonsense
that ended with the Soviet Bl oc surrender . But that could also very well
happen again at an even larger rate because no matter how much we try to " be
nice " with our enemies the only thing they take is further weapons production
( especially in a technological sense with every type of gadget and device
which they build ), more resources which could give them the ability to be a
true super- superpower as they have already demonstrated over their history .
Now the question that remains is , how can a truly global civilization and a
unified international community still be such idiots ! And when can it begin?
It could either come about with us reaching a real peace deal somewhere near
2020

------
ggggtez
Wow, worse than markov chains.

~~~
lotyrin
Having played a lot with both, this thing is so much smarter.

Example, with filled text in [], never retrying or canceling an
autocompletion, and with very minimal selective effort between candidates in
the first set of options:

" Type: Status Report

Message: Not found

Description: The origin server did not find a current representation for the
target resource or is not willing to disclose that one exists.

HTTP Status: [404 Not Found]

Diagnosis: [The target resource is not present or there is no corresponding
file in the local directory.]

Remedy: You should [check the following factors to see if the target resource
is still present in the local directory:]

Check [if the resource is not present.]

Check [the origin server status.]

Check [the URL of the resource.] "

It's read enough to know that a Not Found is related to an HTTP Status and 404
(and how those relate), related to a URL and a Resource (and how those
relate), related to a file in a directory (albeit, not a "local" one,
probably) and that it's related to a "origin server". It knows enough about
those things that it has you check things that kinda actually make some sense
(albeit with prompting -- though it originated the idea there being a list of
"factors" in the first place).

------
soperj
That's a weird analogy. Most calculators are useless for calculus.

Edit: I wonder if that was written using the program...

Edit2: actually wrote it in the program: It is to writing, what calculators ->
are to math. So program is smarter than the people doing the copy.

~~~
Invictus0
Or a perfect analogy, because this tool is useless for writing.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Or a perfect analogy, because this tool is useless for writing. But there is a
perfect analogy for writing: the first time you see something, and you don't
know how to describe it or even whether it's good or bad or ugly.

